# haskell



## stev.glasow (30. Jul 2003)

hat jemand von euch schon mal was von der programmiersprache haskell gehört :?:


----------



## Nobody (30. Jul 2003)

nicht so wirklich, kannst du mal sagen wann die entwickelt wurde und für was


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Jul 2003)

nö   - ich dachte ihr wisst irgend etwas.


----------



## Nadja (31. Jul 2003)

Googlen lohnt sich manchmal doch.  http://www.haskell.org/


----------



## mariopetr (31. Jul 2003)

hallo,

mit haskel wurde ich (und andere) an der uni geaergert. haskell ist eine funktionale sprache, welche auf aussagenlogischen prinzipien beruht. mittlerweile gibt es auch "objectorientierte" versionen der sprache. im eigentlichen funktioniert das ganze so, als wuerde man eine ebnf als program verwenden. an sich ganz huebsch, manschmal sehr nuetzlich, aber keine multi purpose sprache.


----------



## Nadja (31. Jul 2003)

Klingt ja ganz interessant... Was kann man denn damit machen? Wofür ist das anwendbar?


----------



## mariopetr (31. Jul 2003)

hallo,

im prinzip alles. es gibt libraries fuer gui, netz usw (see http://www.haskel.org/practice.html). urspruenglich war es halt eine lehrsprache, die besdonders auf logik ausgelegt war (vgl prolog). es ist etwas gewoenungsbeduerftig, aber damit gehen dinge wie

data Tree a=Node a (Tree a) (Tree a)  | leaf
#def:ein binaerer baum
t1=Node 3(Node 2  (Node 1 leaf leaf) leaf leaf ) (Node 4 leaf leaf). 
#ein baum mit knoten und blaetern
height::Tree -> Int
#die hoehe eines baumes
leafs::Tree -> [leaf]
#alle leafs eines baumes

und ja, es ist anfangs etwas seltsam *g*


----------



## Nadja (31. Jul 2003)

Hehe, sieht ja recht witzig aus - auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht unbediengt sofort verstehe.  Und ich dachte wir hätten merkwürdiges in der Uni gelernt - SmallTalk, z.B.

Wird diese Sprache eigentlich wirklich produktiv eingesetzt irgendwo? Vielleicht in der Wissenschaft/Forschung oder für Simulationen oder ähnliches?


----------



## mariopetr (31. Jul 2003)

http://www.haskell.org/practice.html


----------



## webluder (13. Dez 2003)

Hallo!

Haskell wurde mir am Anfang meines Studiums aufgezwungen. (Alternative wäre SML gewesen)
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nur dann wirklich *vernünftig* eingesetzt werden kann, wenn man wirklich die allerletzten Tricks und  Kniffe in den hintersten Winkeln der Sprache beherrscht. Und das ist quasi unmöglich. Laut meines GdI-Profs wird es aber manchmal für Prototyping verwendet, wie auch immer das gehen soll...

Für komplette Progarmmierneulinge ist es schon ganz nett, weil man, ohne große mit Java-Signaturen und sowas, was man - zumindest als Einsteiger - absolut nicht versteht konfrontiert wird, sondern auf zwei, drei Zeilen gleich ein toll funktionierendes Ergebnis hat und die Syntax auch sofort durchschaut wird. 
Aber nach dem ersten Semester habe ich Haskell nie mehr gebraucht, und ich werde mich auch so schnell nicht mehr damit befassen... Ich empfinde es eher als Spielerei

webluder


----------



## AlArenal (13. Dez 2003)

@Nadja:

Du meinst ob Smalltalk noch genutzt wird? Ja, wird es. Irgendwo im Dunstkreis von Großrechenanlagen wird man das auch heute noch antreffen. Smalltalk gilt auch heute noch als stilstisch reinste Darreichungsform der Objektorientierung. Die Sprache war Grundlage für Bjarne Stroustroups (sp.?) C-Erweiterung ++, quasi oft kopiert und nie erreicht 

Die alte Geschichte vom Leid der besseren Systeme kontra besseres Marketing. Objective C (Güße an Steve Jobs, die ollen NeXT- und ketzigen OS X-Leute) soll ja auch das bessere C++ sein..


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2003)

hi also haskell ist ganz cool also damit kann man zB ein programm in wenigen zeilen ablaufen lassen wo man in java sicher 30 oder so braeuchte. es ist eine sprache die eigentlich nur durch rekursion "lebt"  also porlog(das habe ich am anfang machen muessen dann java und nun neben bei haskell  )ist aehnlich aber ich finde das programm mathematica aehnelt haskell sehr weils halt auch funktional ist  also haskell kann man nicht so beschreiben 

Gruß Neral


----------



## AlienAngel (23. Jan 2004)

Morgen!

Das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich bin gerade darüber gestolpert. Wir hatten Haskell auch am Anfang unseres Studiums und damals hauptsächlich zur Programmiereng rein mathematischer Algorithmen genutzt. Allerdings bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Buch mit dem hübschen Titel "The Haskell School of Expression: Learning Functional Programming Through Multimedia". Daraus lassen sich wohl hauptsächlich zwei Dinge schließen: Haskell ist eine funktionale Programmiersprache und zweitens kann man damit durchaus auch Multimediaanwendungen programmieren. 
Da ich leider tatsächlich nur Besitzer des Buches bin (und nicht intensiver Nutzer) kann ich leider auch nicht wesentlich mehr dazu sagen.

Aber als Programmieranfänger, der ich am Anfang des ersten Semesters war, war Haskell ein schöner Einstieg, da es syntaktisch nicht so schwierig ist wie Java oder C (die wir im Studium danach genutzt haben) und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es versierteren Programmierern in Java (oder C,....) neue Sichtweisen darlegen kann. Ich jedenfalls musste nach Haskell völlig umdenken um in C einzusteigen....


----------

